# Susan Sideropoulos wird Serien-Star in den USA



## beachkini (18 Okt. 2011)

​Nach zehn Jahren "Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten" kehrte Soap-Liebling *Susan Sideropoulos* (31) der beliebten RTL-Serie den Rücken - jetzt startet sie beruflich in den USA durch! Wie die Schauspielerin ihren Fans via Facebook verriet, hat sie eine Rolle in der Agenten-Serie "*Covert Affairs*" ergattert.

Auf einem ersten Foto vom Set posiert Susan stolz mit Darsteller Peter Gallagher (56, "O.C., California") und strahlt mit ihrem neuen Serien-Kollegen um die Wette. Ihre Fans freuen sich auf Facebook mit ihr: "Wow, wie geil ist das denn", postete eine Anhängerin. Und ein anderer Fan schrieb: "Hoffe, wir können deinen Auftritt hier irgendwann auch sehen, an der Seite von den US-Stars."

Bis es so weit ist, müssen sich die Fans aber wohl noch ein bisschen gedulden! Für die neue Staffel von "Covert Affairs", die in Deutschland beim Pay-TV-Sender 13th Street Universal ausgestrahlt wird, gibt es aktuell noch nicht einmal einen offiziellen Sendeplan ...


----------



## Franky70 (18 Okt. 2011)

Hmmm...spielt sie eine deutsche oder griechische Agentin mit Akzent?!
Bei aller Symphatie für Susan, aber aus schauspielerischen Gründen wird sie wohl kaum die Rolle bekommen. Ich denke, die Amis haben mehr als genug Mädels, die so "talentiert" wie Susan sind.

Jedenfalls Glückwunsch.


----------



## superriesenechse (19 Okt. 2011)

schade, bei den prüden amerikanern wird sie bestimmt nicht jede folge in dessous durchgenudelt  aber is ja auch ne krimi-serie....


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Okt. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Bei aller Symphatie für Susan, aber aus schauspielerischen Gründen wird sie wohl kaum die Rolle bekommen.



Besetzungscouch?!


----------

